# Nose piercings and riding...



## Possum (Sep 14, 2010)

I have one 
It's never caused a problem with me at all.
I dont have to take it out or anything.

When they go to do it, it's just a quick little pinch, but it's quite worth it


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks Possum! 

I was hoping it would be. I can't get one until after my competition at the tail end of October because I'm pretty sure all piercings have to be taken out in eventing.

I want one so bad! I'm excited!!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My best friend has her nose pierced. She has to take it out at State level comps but everything else is fine, and it hasn't been any kind of issue.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

alright. good to know!

I've checked the USEA rulebook and it doesn't say anything about piercings. So I'm assuming I'd be allowed to just wear a little stud?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Shouldn't be an issue for riding, hurts real bad getting it done though lol!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

does it really?  

How bad on a scale of papercut to stabbing? haha


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Well I've never been stabbed LOL so I can't really gauge that.. but I will say I used to have both my lip and my nose pierced and the nose hurt 20x more than the lip!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

wahhhh  

oh well I think it'll be worth it. though I probably won't think that when I'm sitting there crying.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

It's over pretty quickly though. Just make sure you go to a reputable place, when I got it done not only did it hurt like heck but to make it worse, the lady couldn't get the ring in (I had wanted a metal one) so she had to make like 5 attempts and finally gave up and used a plastic one. It caused a big growth to grow around the piercing inside my nose and I couldn't breath out of that nostril! So I took it out and the bump took a few months to recede.

As long as you don't have an experience like mine, it will be over fairly quickly and then you'll have a nose piercing! Lol


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

My ears had a bad reaction to piercings... do you think the same thing would happen to my nose?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Probably not, I think the reason my nose did that is because she basically had to re-pierce about 8 times in one sitting and was screwing around with the hole a lot trying to get the piercing in..

What happened with your ears though? Are you possibly allergic to certain metals? If that's the case, just get a plastic nose piercing - they are easier to pierce with, cheaper and usually safe for sensitive bodies.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I tried basically every metal out there.

Are the plastic ones cute at least? haha


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think you can pierce with plastic. It isn't as sterile, and it won't clean as well. I'll ask my roomie, she's a tattoo artist and does piercings, but I'm pretty sure they have to use a metal.

As far as shows, once it's healed, you can get a clear plastic or glass [you can have glass in the beginning, I know that much] so you can't see it. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

^ That would be really interesting to find out, because most people I know got theirs pierced with plastic. Then again, it may not be generic plastic, probably something a little different.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll ask her when she gets home. Plastic holds bacteria unlike glass or metal. That's my understanding of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Mine didn't hurt that bad. Made my eyes water and my nose bleed a little bit but nothing terrible. I have no idea bout the glass, plastic metal stuff, but I do know that I prefer the L shaped studs because the straight ones fall out easy and the curved ones are harder to get in and out.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> I tried basically every metal out there.
> 
> Are the plastic ones cute at least? haha


The plastic ones are the ones you see that have a jewel on the outside.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, plastic is a no-go. It holds bacteria and the piercing will heal into it. You can use glass or metal until it heals, then use plastic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Yikes, that's quite scary considering the place I went not only suggested using the plastic but they're a very reputable place...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah... I probably wouldn't go there again, haha. It's crazy how some places can get away with that kind if stuff. I've also seen some pretty poorly done tattoos posted on this forum and I'm amazed they are still in business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think that the pain factor with piercings and tattoos vary way too much from perso to person. I always see/hear people asking if a certain piercing or tattooing a certain area hurt, and the answers always vary so much. I went to get my nose pierced with one of my friends who has her tongue pierced. She said her nose hurt more than anything else she'd had done. I can't imagine how having cartilage pierced hurt more than having a needle shoved through muscle. For me, it barely hurt at all. I'd put it on the same level as all of my ear piercings, as well as my belly button.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

thank you guys! I think my roommate and I are going to go get them really soon


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Alright, I found a place. It's close to me and apparently they do really good work. I've seen some of the tattoos that they do and I've seen pics of the shop (clean!). 

Another question I have... does your nose swell at all afterwards?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Mine didn't swell (aside from the growth inside, but I'm thinking that's unlikely to happen to you) it was just red for a while.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh good! Phew! 

How do you keep it clean? I have a barn job and I will be there no more than 12 hours after getting the piercing done so I'm worried about dirt and stuff.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Soap on a Q-Tip. I have a barn job too and didn't have a problem with it getting dirty. Just make sure you clean it as soon as you get home.


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

Please help me understand why anyone would want a piericing.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Ruger, it's a personal choice. I think it looks good.

I got it finally! I'll post a pic in my next post...


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

tada!! It really didn't hurt much.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice! It looks good!

I kind of want to re-do mine, but not sure if I should considering last time... haha


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks! I'm really happy with it. the guy was really fast and It was a great experience. Thinking of going for a tat next.

you should try again! Just go somewhere else. be picky about where you get it.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I couldn't imagine having mine anymore... i get filthy dirty when I'm at the stables. Lots of dust out there.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I couldn't imagine having mine anymore... i get filthy dirty when I'm at the stables. Lots of dust out there.


As long as you clean it right when you get home it's not really a problem. I was so worried when I got mine because I come back from the barn and blow my nose... it's amazing how much dirt gets in there. But I never had a problem with getting an infection or anything. I think it's kind of the same thing as if you had a cut. I get little nicks and cuts on my hands all the time. Not the easiest thing to keep dirt out of when you work in a barn. But they all heal up just fine. 

Eventerdrew, it looks great! Now I'm all excited for my birthday. My sister is going to take me to get another piercing. Now I just have to decided what I want done...


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks Amba! 

I went to the barn, rode and cleaned and I didn't have any problems with it. It's not even tender today. yay!


----------

